

Is it hard for women to find VC moneys? Is it their own fault? - jasonlynes
http://www.inc.com/janine-popick/2010/04/women-in-tech.html

======
jasonlynes
two interesting bits:

"38.5 percent of women-owned firms relied on personal equity, and 41.1 percent
relied on outsider debt to start their businesses. In contrast, 31.6 percent
of male-owned firms relied on personal equity, 29.9 percent on outsider debt,
and 26.1 percent were provided outside equity. The percentage of outside
equity given to women-owned businesses was so negligible it wasn't even
published."

and is it their fault?

"Are women to blame for getting in their own way? Sometimes. According to a
study from the University of New Mexico Anderson School of Management, women
managers are three times more likely to underrate their bosses' opinions of
themselves. Men slightly overestimated how their bosses viewed them, and women
underestimated others' positive opinions. Maybe this is a reason why it's
tough for women to get funding."

